# PTSB 3.35% above ecb



## robe (31 Jan 2017)

Has anyone had any luck with the ptsb manufacturerd rate or even the aib one .?


----------



## Wardy7 (31 Jan 2017)

Still ongoing for me. Padraic is dealing with it.


----------



## robe (31 Jan 2017)

Will there be a day out in court shortly?


----------



## Wardy7 (31 Jan 2017)

Very possible. Not sure just yet.


----------



## Suz2015 (31 Jan 2017)

Hi Wardy7, have you gone through the CAP process at this stage? We have and no change to rate offered.


----------



## Wardy7 (1 Feb 2017)

I'm in the process of doing so. No outcome as yet.


----------



## robe (1 Feb 2017)

What is the CAP process?


----------



## Wardy7 (1 Feb 2017)

I'm just leaving it all to Padraic Kissane. Less stress for me and he knows exactly what's to be done. For now, I just do nothing and wait.


----------



## Suz2015 (1 Feb 2017)

Hi Robe - it's the Customer Appeals Panel.


----------



## Balfour (1 Feb 2017)

Is the Customer Appeals Panel just for PTSB, or is it for AIB customers as well


----------



## delsalmon (3 Feb 2017)

In the same boat PTSB 3.25%. Anthony Joyce is preparing my court case at the moment. Didn't waste my time and extra stress with CAP, from what I hear from others that went through CAP it wasn't a success, more of a whitewash siding with the bank. 
Now that the issue is getting raised in the Dail, I finally feel vindicated that we were wronged, we do deserve to be treated right, and please god a judge will see fit to make the right ruling.


----------



## Wardy7 (3 Feb 2017)

It's a process, not time wasting.

Is it not wiser to explore every option available before running the risk of the hugely expensive court proceedings?

There has been some success with the CAP.


----------



## Freshstart (4 Feb 2017)

To be fair I think the point delsalmon is making is that it's a waste of time appealing to the CAP on the rate issue. It's extremely unlikely there will be a voluntary change of heart on this.


----------



## delsalmon (4 Feb 2017)

The way the CAP form was laid out and how I'd have to provide receipts of proof of the sacrifices which we'd endured in that period. How can we provide a receipt to prove that we had to postpone starting a family, getting married etc. My legal advice was not to participate in an appeals process involving those we had already been let down by. 
There was talk in the Dail about criminal charges, tightening regulations, adequate compensation etc. I'd have no interest in that if it meant I was put onto the .75% +ECB that was quoted in the Dail.


----------



## robe (23 Mar 2017)

WI'll the guidelines published today do anything for those of us on the manufactured rates ?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Mar 2017)

I could not find a reference anywhere to cases where the mortgage rate was not specified in the contract.

But just to be clear. All variable mortgage rates are "manufactured"  unless a specific rate is in the contract.

Brendan


----------



## jamesg (4 Jun 2017)

Was reviewing documentation for an appeal to the ombudsman and came across a guide that we were given when applying for our loan "Mortgages Your home, your mortgage, your guide". On page 11 of this guide in explaining what a tracker mortgage is it states the following: " A tracker mortgage is a variable rate mortgage that tracks the European Central Bank (ECB) rate. We guarantee that your mortgage rate will never be more than a set amount above the ECB rate. This gives you peace of mind on your mortgage interest rate". Albeit this document is just a guide and not part of the contract it was fair and reasonable for mortgagees to assume that when the contracts referenced "if a tracker mortgage rate is chosen the loan will become a tracker mortgage loan and the rate applicable will be the rate appropriate to the balance outstanding on the loan at the time of expiry of the fixed rate period and as may be varied in accordance with variations to the ECB rate. THE PAYMENT RATES ON THIS HOUSING LOAN MAY BE ADJUSTED BY THE LENDER FROM TIME TO TIME" that any change in the tracker rate would follow the ECB rate. Any thoughts?


----------



## Suz2015 (15 Jun 2017)

Any update on the rate issue?


----------



## robe (4 Sep 2017)

Has anybody heard anything on this from ptsb or aib ?


----------



## Gracie debru (4 Sep 2017)

Nothing at all


----------



## Wardy7 (4 Sep 2017)

Nada!


----------



## JCB1 (27 Sep 2017)

Nothing and still reviewing 10 years of paperwork.
Losing hope that rate will be restored


----------

